# Counseling Psychology



## INFProud (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone out there currently a practicing counseling psychologist? If so, I'm very curious to hear more about your career path, satisfaction, experiences, your likes vs. dislikes, etc. I can post more pointed questions - but figured I'd check first!


----------



## WillsJacob (Oct 7, 2013)

I am also seeking for the same since months ago.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

From what I hear from a close psychotherapist friend, clinical psychology seems to be a better career path for advancement and specialism opportunities; albeit a path that takes longer to train in, however one that may gain the most benefit from a PhD.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

For individual practice as a licensed psychologist a PhD is required in most state (US) and is a long way to go - BS/BA, then graduate school, through masters and then PhD, two years of supervision and then licensure exams.
When I made a career change at 50, I did not have enough time, physical stamina to consider that. 
A masters in social work with a suitable concentration (mental health, or whatever area of counseling one chooses) is a viable alternative. One must choose a good school, cut through all the arrogant BS (universal in most professions, it just varies in topic and consistency) and find your niche. Two years after a suitable BA/BS (psychology is an excellent undergraduate pfeparation) followed by two years supervision and LCSW licensure exam.

I found great enjoyment in inpatient hospital settings as a member of a multidisciplinary treatment team ( recrereation, nursing, vocational, Psychiatry, others.) That was my niche. Set out alone in the cold, cold world? I don't know enough to manage that. A bad decision in therapy - hey, there's people on the other side of the table who came for help, not harm . . and maybe to bamboozle the therapist for any number of reasons (like, Just sign here that I have done my anger managment stuff so the old lady will let me go home. . . '

Carl Rogers (Carl Rogers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) is a good place to began reading - Just keep it real: even Freud said in his later years, " . . .But I am not a Freudian." 

Finially, the prime consideration and focus in counseling is the inate worth of the individual. After all, they have to live with the results.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

@INFProud
The Making of a Counsellor Ellen Noonan, Laurence Spurling might be quite a helpful read if you seek to know more about career options for counsellor qualifications.

Whenever I speak to my psychotherapist friend about entering her profession one day she often asks me core questions: 


What is your deepest motivation for seeking to become a psychology professional?
Can you be sure your reasons are not ones based on power, authority, 'being an expert' or based upon some previous life guilt (so many refuse to get their own life issues treated before supporting others, remaining the wounded therapist seeking parallel recovery)?
What do you hope to accomplish within the first 5 years of being qualified?
Are you prepared to potentially take mental health work home in reflections or potential emotional fatigue (depending on your specialist area chosen)?
What do you hope to specialise in a psychology professional (I have seen so many generalists that stand for very little as 'professionals' becoming carefree about personal career development that is supposed to be mandatory)?


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

A family member of mine has been counseling for the past 30 years. Started off as a marriage counselor and later moved to the business world helping create various employee initiatives and programs.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

I currently study Counselling Psychology part-time, and I'm on the verge of packing it in. Not because it doesn't interest me (far from it actually), but because I actually work in a different field (Performing Arts) and have no intention of changing jobs. 
I teach/lecture in HE between 20 and 25 hrs a week, that usually amounts to +/- 35 hrs if you include prep, reports etc, so pretty much full time. On top of that, I write (both fiction and for film magazines), and I also make music. All things I don't want to give up. It's just too much, and during the past months, I really came to the conclusion that something's got to give.

Why did I start it in the first place, you might ask?
I am one of these people other people seem to want to confide in all the time. I consider it both a blessing and a curse, and I wanted to be both better equipped to give advice AND to have strategies to protect myself (I am too empathetic on occasion). Add the fact that the Performing Arts are a psychological minefield, and many people never reach their full potential due to mental blocks, that the industry is rife with mood disorders and other problems, and you have my reasons.

I still feel the same about those reasons, and I also learned a lot during the past years. Do I need formal accreditation/a licence to be a Counsellor however? No. I am still mulling over the fact whether I should just keep going, but I guess in my heart of hearts, I already know I don't want to. 
@_StElmosDream_ gave you very good questions to ask yourself. They will also come up during your studies a lot. If you have any questions about the degree itself, feel free to ask, but as I said: I'm flaky


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

bollocks said:


> A family member of mine has been counseling for the past 30 years. Started off as a marriage counselor and later moved to the business world helping create various employee initiatives and programs.


Isn't that Industrial Relations?


----------

